
“Im from the government and you’re here to help” – The AA Act is a hackers dream - longstaff2009
https://medium.com/@ben_longstaff/im-from-the-government-and-youre-here-to-help-the-aa-bill-is-a-hackers-dream-8250526eb3eb
======
githeri_lover
I’ve just gotten a response from 1Password indicating that it is their
current, though not yet solidified, belief that the Australian government
cannot compel its overseas developers:

“It turns out that we picked up on a popular (mis)understanding of a previous
draft of the law. It does not appear that the law could be used to force any
Australians work for us to go behind our backs. The law is bad for a large
number of reasons, but it does not actually have that particular problem.”

They went on to comment on the possibility of a rogue employee, Aussie or not,
being a security risk, which I was heartened by, but I would like to ask
whether the assumption that any Australian overseas can be compelled is true
or not.

~~~
mesozoic
Does that mean companies shouldn't trust Australians?

~~~
ehnto
The comment and the article just suggested they couldn't be compelled into
subterfuge as an employee of an American company, at least by their
interpretation.

Regardless I am not a lawyer and it is early days for this bill and how it
will turn out in courts and application.

As an Australian developer, I am disappointed and worried for the future of
our industry. I had planned to do software for some time yet.

~~~
longstaff2009
It would be interesting to know how they think requests would get fulfilled in
practice. I called a couple of MPs offices to ask and they couldn't find
anyone to provide an answer

------
bitwize
“Hi Norm? This is Mr. Eddie Vedder from the Federal Police. Listen, we were
tracking a dangerous terrorist cell when our BLT drive just went AWOL. Could
you please get me a log of all the account activity of Mr. Fred Bloggs?
Australian federal law requires you to comply with this request. Thanks,
Norman."

